# Palpable nodule not showing on raiu



## KOMBUCHABABY (Dec 4, 2010)

PALPABLE NODULE NOT SHOWING ON RAIU -

Hey guys! I just had an RAI uptake scan and it showed normal function. I have a 3.5 palpable nodule on left thryoid. The nodule was not visable. Does this just mean it is a hot nodule? Or could it be a parathyroid nodule or problem with carotid artery? All my thryoid results are within normal range. Just wondering if Hashimotos would show normal RAI scan? I'm so confused!

PARATHYROID - On the other hand I have PTH of 58 - anyone over 50 years of age should not have a PTH over 50. MAGNESIUM LOW, ALP HIGH, CO2 high, CALCIUM SERUM 9.4 normal. TERRIBLE INCREASE IN SYMPTOMS when taking vitamin D! THE MISSING LINK for Parathyroid adenoma IS HIGH CALCIUM. Now getting a 24hour urine calcium test. and a sestimibi scan to see if parathyroid nodule.

Anyone else have problems taking vitamin D? Sorry for the complexity of my issue but that is why I am so confused! Should I have a FNB? My doctor is willing to help but knows very little about these things. I live in Maine and the one endo is not at all helpful.

Any ideas? Thanks, Karen

Terrible hip pain, fatigue, muscle cramps, depression, rash, pain in pancreas area, slightly enlarged lymph nodes under jaw.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

"Hot" nodules have uptake, "cold" nodules do not. If there was no uptake on the nodule, it was cold.

There is difference between "in" and "on". If the nodule is in your thyroid, it would likely show up on the scan, where if it is on (not part of) your thyroid, it would not.

This definitely needs a biopsy.

You need someone to evaluate your calcium completely--this is normally very stable--the high calcium needs to be fully investigated.

http://http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypercalcemia/DS00976


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KOMBUCHABABY said:


> PALPABLE NODULE NOT SHOWING ON RAIU -
> 
> Hey guys! I just had an RAI uptake scan and it showed normal function. I have a 3.5 palpable nodule on left thryoid. The nodule was not visable. Does this just mean it is a hot nodule? Or could it be a parathyroid nodule or problem with carotid artery? All my thryoid results are within normal range. Just wondering if Hashimotos would show normal RAI scan? I'm so confused!
> 
> ...


Definitely a biopsy. Solid nodules do not uptake and therefore it becomes highly suggestive of cancer.

Here is info on the D that you may or may not find interesting.
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

I would never take anything that made me feel sick That is my 2¢ for what it is worth.

Not able to find any info stating the age factor. Where did you find that?

Here is info on PTH
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/pth/test.html

With calcium within normal range, I don't think there is a concern. There are some pharmaceuticals that cause higher PTH. Do you have the ranges provided for your PTH lab result? If so, I would enjoy seeing those ranges.

Please insist on FNB and by the way, have you had these antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Do you have any results related to thyroid that you can share with us with the ranges provided by your lab? What was your rate of uptake on the RAIU?

PTH levels will vary during the day, peaking at about 2 a.m. Specimens are usually drawn about 8 a.m. What time was your specimen drawn?

The thyroid scan measures the amount of iodine trapped within the nodule. A normal scan indicates that the iodine (usually technetium 99m isotope) uptake is similar in both lobes of the thyroid gland. A nodule is classified as "cold" (decreased uptake), "warm" (uptake similar to that of surrounding tissue), or "hot"(increased uptake).4 While a large proportion of thyroid nodules may be cold on radionuclide scan, only 5 to 15 percent of these are malignant.3 Radioiodine scans also are useful in nodules with indeterminate cytology results, because a hyperfunctional nodule is almost always benign and can be managed medically with radioactive iodine or surgery.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had hypoparathyroidism since my thyroid was removed and I take Vitamin D, Calcium and Magnesium to treat it. It makes some sense that hyperparathyroidism could react negatively to vitamin D. I have found that with any supplement, even if it is something that is supposed to be "good" for me, I may have a negative reaction, and I need to avoid that supplement just as I would avoid a medication I had a negative reaction to. For example, I have had doctors suggest I take Vitamin B to combat my fatigue. However, I discovered recently that Vitamin B causes me to have an increase in heart palpitations. I have stopped taking it. My doctor agrees and thinks I need to work at stabilizing other things in my body before trying vitamin B again.


----------

